# Focus st3 alloy paint code?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I want to have a go at refurbing my standard focus st (mk2) alloys (the 5 spokes) before admitting defeat and callinmg in the pro's. Does anyone know the name and paint code of the ford focus st alloys and if the paint can be purchased from ford?


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

If it's like any other ford alloy in the range, Moondust Silver (Ford) is a spot on match.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably not far wrong, my car is moondust silver and i use my touch up pen to fill in the curb mark's kindly left by the previous owner 

Jas


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes the colour on ford wheels is called HI SPARKLE SILVER.

You can get it on eBay ready mixed in solvent or waterbase which ever you prefer, or your local paint supplier should be able to mix it for you.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say try ALLOYPAINTS.COM


----------

